
Hasbro Brings Popular Zynga Brands to Life - quintin
http://www.dailyfinance.com/2012/10/01/hasbro-brings-popular-zynga-brands-to-life-with-ne/
======
stephengillie
Hasbro is rebranding 3 of their properties to use the name of the Zynga game
which used the Hasbro game for inspiration:

    
    
      Scrabble becomes Words with Friends
      Monopoly becomes Cityville Monopoly
      Pictionary becomes Draw Something
      Hungry Hungry Hippos becomes....Farmville Hungry Hungry Herd

------
qbrass
When do the movies come out?

